# Guessing Game- Canon or Nikon?



## Canon1 (Sep 1, 2014)

With all of this debate recently (always) about which camera sensor is better... canon or nikon (sony)... I thought it would be an interesting exercise to see if people can actually tell which camera brand produced the image. I welcome you to post an image and see if others can tell whether it was canon or nikon. Post some images for the DRones out there. 

Over the years I have shot with many cameras and currently use both Canon and Nikon... So, I'll start it off...


----------



## tayassu (Sep 2, 2014)

I would say this is a Canon, because the colors don't look nikonish  the green is too yellow for Nikon. But I'm not a camera differentiation pro 
Nice idea


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Canon1. 
I want to say Canon as it is Canon rumours, but then that might be what you want me to say so I thought Nikon, but then you might be double bluffing us, I'm pretty sure it was one or the other, or maybe you got moosey to stand still while you took a picture with both and have merged the two so it was taken with a Cakon?  
Perhaps you could have done this as a poll so we had firm numbers to look at? 
I like your idea to get us to put our money where our mouths are! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## David Hull (Sep 2, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> With all of this debate recently (always) about which camera sensor is better... canon or nikon (sony)... I thought it would be an interesting exercise to see if people can actually tell which camera brand produced the image. I welcome you to post an image and see if others can tell whether it was canon or nikon. Post some images for the DRones out there.
> 
> Over the years I have shot with many cameras and currently use both Canon and Nikon... So, I'll start it off...


There is serious horizontal banding in the water area -- clearly it must be Canon.

Seriously, I have always wanted to see a test like this, it will be interesting to see if people can come up with a way to tell.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 2, 2014)

Obviously Nikon, as there is this huge oil spot in the center of the frame that almost seems to be spelling out a word, looks maybe like "Cooright?"

Or maybe it's Canon and its a terrible case of shadow banding that coincidentally looks like letters.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 2, 2014)

Very funny comments, but really it would be impossible to tell the difference on images of this size, and after being squeezed into CR's page.

However I'm going to say I hope for the sake of a certain person who has recent became a DRone's sanity this was shot on Canon, 'cos if it wasn't he's going to be one miserable dude.


----------



## Zv (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks Nikon to me. Based purely on whim and guesswork like most of my photography 

Can we have more fun threads and posts like this please?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 2, 2014)

Zv said:


> Can we have more fun threads and posts like this please?



How dare you suggest fun, when the fate of the world hangs in the balance – clearly you don't understand the importance of DSLR sensors.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2014)

This seems a suitable thread for the next round of my travel quiz, today based on photos I took this afternoon. 

Photo 1.
What is the guy doing?

Photo 2.
What deep question is he pursuing?

Photo 3. Where do these gate lead if he gets the wrong answer?

What camera am I using and where?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 2, 2014)

AlanF said:


> This seems a suitable thread for the next round of my travel quiz, today based on photos I took this afternoon.
> 
> Photo 1.
> What is the guy doing?
> ...



I think it's pretty clear to me:

Photo 1: Looking at two cameras
Photo 2: which do I choose, Canon or Nikon ?
Photo 3: Hell

Or, if the guy's a DRone it could be:

Photo 1: Looking at a picture he's shot on a 5DIII
Photo 2: Where's all that noise come from ?
Photo 3: Ridicule


----------



## tayassu (Sep 2, 2014)

AlanF said:


> This seems a suitable thread for the next round of my travel quiz, today based on photos I took this afternoon.
> 
> Photo 1.
> What is the guy doing?
> ...



1. He is trying to decide whether APS-C or FF is better.
2. He is also trying to decide whether to buy Canon or Nikon, because 3 friends have told him Nikon is crap but 1 "pro" said Nikon's so much better than Canon. By the way, he sold his clothes to be allowed to touch the pro's new FL lens...
3. To the endless burning fire of question No. 1, here and everywhere...

I believe you are using a layer technique, having shot both photos with Nikon and Canon, matching the colors in post to not offend Rodin's thinker (I believe in Paris)


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Very funny comments, but really it would be impossible to tell the difference on images of this size, and after being squeezed into CR's page.



Very true... 

The original post was shot with a 7D, 300 f2.8is I + 1.4xTC II, f8, 1/500, ISO 800, Handheld.

My point with this post is that an unbelievable amount of energy has been expended on here recently arguing how one sensor is great while another is crap. I'm hoping more people will post images that the rest of us can "guess" which camera brand made it. My personal believe... it is irrelevant. 

Here's another one: Nikon or Canon??


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry but this thread would only make sense if one were posting unedited RAW files taken under controlled conditions. Once processing is allowed we are looking at the skill of the person processing the image not just the capabilities of of the camera + lens.
I really don't understand the constant Canon vs Nikon squabbles - for my uses Canon is better but for many others Nikon is a better choice.
So the best advice is choose - don't waste time on endless and pointless discussions which resolve nothing and inform nobody.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Sorry but this thread would only make sense if one were posting unedited RAW files taken under controlled conditions. Once processing is allowed we are looking at the skill of the person processing the image not just the capabilities of of the camera + lens.
> I really don't understand the constant Canon vs Nikon squabbles - for my uses Canon is better but for many others Nikon is a better choice.
> So the best advice is choose - don't waste time on endless and pointless discussions which resolve nothing and inform nobody.



Interesting. That is the entire point of this thread. You are a quick study. 

The camera brand is irrelevant. Many people here on cr argue vehemently for one brand over another... Trying to convince each other through theory, physics and math. Bottom line... None of it really matters. Whether a camer has 10 stops of DR or 11 or 12... Doesn't matter!

Also, to further my point... No one shares raw files. They are not finished products. It's the capture and the post processing of these files that makes an image. The intent of this thread is not to actually compare sensors or brands... It's to point out that while those details can make a difference to some... In the big picture it really just doesn't matter. Even the people who an extra stop or two of DR makes a HUGE difference, it is only in a tiny percentage of the images they make.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi John. 
So we publish unedited raw? Then view with what, 10 different bits of software, each of which has its own algorithms which may handle different cameras discreetly differently? Do we download DPP and the Nikon equivalent? 
Sorry but I think your reasoning is flawed, and you may have missed the point of this thread is to dispel some of the "myths?" about the problems with this body or that body. 

Cheers, Graham. 



johnf3f said:


> Sorry but this thread would only make sense if one were posting unedited RAW files taken under controlled conditions. Once processing is allowed we are looking at the skill of the person processing the image not just the capabilities of of the camera + lens.
> I really don't understand the constant Canon vs Nikon squabbles - for my uses Canon is better but for many others Nikon is a better choice.
> So the best advice is choose - don't waste time on endless and pointless discussions which resolve nothing and inform nobody.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good points Valvebounce and Canon1, I think I just assumed that this thread was going to degenerate into a squabble like so many others have. Hope it doesn't!


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Good points Valvebounce and Canon1, I think I just assumed that this thread was going to degenerate into a squabble like so many others have. Hope it doesn't!



Totally agree! I hope that doesn't happen... Definitely sick of that lately.


----------



## ecka (Sep 4, 2014)

Camera brand matters mostly before shooting and while editing the image, not after all the work is done.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 4, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but this thread would only make sense if one were posting unedited RAW files taken under controlled conditions. Once processing is allowed we are looking at the skill of the person processing the image not just the capabilities of of the camera + lens.
> ...



I applaud the point you are trying to make. 

I've never gotten the Nikon vs. Canon thing myself. Just as I've never gotten the APS-C vs. Full Frame fight. 

I've tried to make the point many, many times that the most inexpensive DSLR today is light years ahead of what could be produced during the film era. 

But, the reality is: 1) people need to justify their purchases, so they "see" differences that either don't exist or don't matter; 2) some people have a deep seated need to have the "best" and they take offense when they perceive that someone else might own a product that is "better" even though it may be in some small, insignificant way; 3) Some people just like to be argumentative and get their jollies by making outrageous statements and watching people react; 4) Some people are unable to reconcile the reality that they may not be the greatest photographer who ever walked the earth and think that if they just had the other guy's camera they would be a better photographer; 5) Some people just need to be on a "team" and root for their side.



ecka said:


> Camera brand matters mostly before shooting and while editing the image, not after all the work is done.



I think you miss the point. Camera brand doesn't matter.


----------



## ecka (Sep 4, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



Sure it does. After all this is CanonRumors, not WhateverCameraRumors .


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 5, 2014)

ecka said:


> Sure it does. After all this is CanonRumors, not WhateverCameraRumors .



Touche' LOL


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 5, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I really don't understand the constant Canon vs Nikon squabbles - for my uses Canon is better but for many others Nikon is a better choice.



Perhaps you don't understand the squabbling because you are a mature person who recognizes that there can never be one product that best for everyone and that both Canon and Nikon make really really good cameras? ;D


----------



## troppobash (Sep 5, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't understand the constant Canon vs Nikon squabbles - for my uses Canon is better but for many others Nikon is a better choice.
> ...



+1


----------



## unfocused (Sep 5, 2014)

troppobash said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



The difference is that this thread will never get beyond a few pages because rational and reasonable discussions are not as entertaining as a bunch of obsessive, compulsive basement dwellers endlessly flaming each other over perceived differences that most people couldn't care less about.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 5, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Here's another one: Nikon or Canon??


My guess is Nikon on this one. Partly cloudy day, yet you've got a lot of detail in the lifted shadows. The color on the trees also doesnt feel like the green from my Canons, though that could be processing.

If it's Canon, then I'd bet you blended exposures


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 5, 2014)

preppyak said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one: Nikon or Canon??
> ...



Single exposure. Here is the original. I will let a few more guesses come in before disclosing the brand.... not that it matters of course.


----------

